# Surf This Weekend



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Hmmmmmmm........ Hopefully it holds...


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish (Jul 11, 2016)

Shhhh....


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Snaggletoothfrecklefish said:


> Shhhh....


X2!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

No we are talking.


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish (Jul 11, 2016)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> No we are talking.


Don't be that guy that tries to ruin it for everyone else because you can't go! We already had this discussion!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

That meant to say "Now" lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish (Jul 11, 2016)

Sure.....


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> Shhhh....


 lol... I know right? Contemplated not even posting this... haha...


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Snaggletoothfrecklefish said:


> Don't be that guy that tries to ruin it for everyone else because you can't go! We already had this discussion!


I'll be back at the ranch where I caught the big bass at last weekend. I like catching 9# bass better than 9# trout now anyways. :rotfl:


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish (Jul 11, 2016)

I know better 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## jordanmills (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh my.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

There may be a few trying down in surfside this weekend.....


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Good luck fellas. Unfortunately I can't make it. I'll be out of town.... on a fishing trip...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Unless something drastically changes the forecast my wife and I will down there Saturday morning. First trip of the year!


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Please let it hold....


----------



## Ag03Aj (Oct 17, 2012)

No worries folks..I can't go this weekend so it is guaranteed to be amazing!!! And even if I could, I would still find a way to get skunked!


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Note to everyone... Gulf freeway will be shut down this weekend north and south. FYI in case anyone planned on headed down to the Galveston side. I will be on the Freeport side myself.....


----------



## Aquafowler (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm not going to say why but I may have to be in gorda Friday morning.


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

I'll be around access 4 or 5 Friday morning with a buddy...Hope the swell prediction holds.

Depending on baseball tournament schedules, I'll be there Saturday or Sunday morning too...


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

I think either I convinced my wife or she convinced me to go down Saturday for the day. Will be the first time to try out the drone over the water though.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> I think either I convinced my wife or she convinced me to go down Saturday for the day. Will be the first time to try out the drone over the water though.


Cool! Wife and I will be there between access 3 and 4.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> I'll be around access 4 or 5 Friday morning with a buddy...


 It will be interesting to see how you do on Friday as I will be out on Saturday. Identical conditions on both days.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

223AI said:


> I'll be around access 4 or 5 Friday morning with a buddy...Hope the swell prediction holds.
> 
> Depending on baseball tournament schedules, I'll be there Saturday or Sunday morning too...


You know between 4 & 5 is 2Cool gathering?

http://www.2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2202393


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

essayons75 said:


> You know between 4 & 5 is 2Cool gathering?
> 
> http://www.2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2202393


I didn't until now. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Yep, I am going Friday morning and can fish until 1 or so.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Should be between 4&5 on Friday as well. Will be in a red dodge 1500. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Cool. Silver F-150 4 door 4x4. I'll look for y'all between 4 and 5. Bait or arties?


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Blacked out Colorado crew cab. Artificial only for me.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

HoustonKid said:


> Cool. Silver F-150 4 door 4x4. I'll look for y'all between 4 and 5. Bait or arties?


Arties only for me. I will be getting on shift in Stafford so watch out for me blowing doors off coming down 288 lol

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

Oh boy, its looking good right now out there from the cams!


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

I will be out tonight and post a report for all of my 2Coolers that will be out for the gathering.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Been out a few times this time of year and seems the trout are on the move chasing bait down the beach front fast!

Last year we had to chase the fish down by watching the birds and moving with them. Ended up with several trout and a sandy soggy truck!

What is y'alls go-to technique for the beginning of surf trout fishing?

Later in the year we switch to croaker and smoke them, but I think it's too early for that now...?

Do y'all pick a spot with bait and birds and stand there for hours, or do you move with the fish?

Live shrimp, croaker, or arties? What y'all throwing?


----------



## Saltwater Addiction (Sep 2, 2009)

FYI: I was out surfing in Surfside Weds afternoon and there was tons of bait in the water with something chasing them. Never smelled any slicks, but I did get that watermelon smell a few times surfing week. Water was off color, but should be cleaning up nicely over the next few days. Good luck in the surf and always appreciate the reports.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

How's the water look today anyone know


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

I will be out tomorrow, don't know if I'm going to gorda or surfside yet . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

deano77511 said:


> I will be out tomorrow, don't know if I'm going to gorda or surfside yet .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will go in eve


----------



## Saltwater Addiction (Sep 2, 2009)

A good source to check out the water color is the Galveston Fishing Pier's website. They have a streaming video and also post Facebook reports on water clarity and what they're catching.

http://www.galvestonfishingpier.com/


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Boys and girls work has reared its ugly head. I cannot make tomorrow. Good luck and slay'em.


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

Only got a green light to go one day and have made the final decision that it will be Saturday. Will be in a black Ford F 150 STX 4X4. Hoping all the hype for this weekend does not disapoint!


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

I've got a green light to go any time, but not sure what day I'm heading down. thinking about taking the boat and cruising the surf for some slicks on Sunday morning.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> Only got a green light to go one day and have made the final decision that it will be Saturday. Will be in a black Ford F 150 STX 4X4. Hoping all the hype for this weekend does not disapoint!


My wife and I will be down as well on Saturday. I will be between access 3 and 4 on the Freeport side. Will be in a all black Chevy Silverado Z71.


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

I was out last night water was sandy green, 1 trout 20" and 4 mana rays looking fish. Not a good start to the weekend. Hope you all do better today.


----------



## FirePat (May 28, 2007)

When you plan your fishing trip, do you plan more on the tides or solunar activity? Tomorrow seems like the major feeding period is during a slack tide.
Thanks!
Pat


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Caught a limit of 16 to 17 inheres , best bite was later . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntfish2011 (Jun 16, 2011)

FirePat said:


> When you plan your fishing trip, do you plan more on the tides or solunar activity? Tomorrow seems like the major feeding period is during a slack tide.
> Thanks!
> Pat


In the surf I don't worry about the tide too much. Even the small waves will create enough current to move bait.


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

deano77511 said:


> Caught a limit of 16 to 17 inheres , best bite was later .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This morning in Surfside? Live or artificial?


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Yes SS on plastics . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

huntfish2011 said:


> In the surf I don't worry about the tide too much. Even the small waves will create enough current to move bait.


Well the tide had something to do with the bite today where I was .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntfish2011 (Jun 16, 2011)

Major feeding time today 9:35am to 11:35am. How do you know it wasn't feeding time? "Best bite was late"


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

And that's when I caught them . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

I took one video this morning from the drone.


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

spicyitalian said:


> I took one video this morning from the drone.


Would love to see a video like this when their are actually fish out their smashing bait


----------

